# Good Minimum Wage Type Jobs for Introverts?



## easyvision

Lemmy Caution said:


> Lighthouse keeper.


lol


----------



## Katethequick

I think I'm just repeating what others are saying, but I tried so many minimum wage jobs before I got qualified and found my niche. The one's that I felt most comfortable in were:

-cleaning jobs (people's houses, hotel rooms, janitor etc) 
-supermarket day or night-fill 
-fruit picking/ farm labour work
-working in a greeting card warehouse packing and shipping orders

All of those jobs really suited my introversion.

Worst for me were really busy retail and hospitality positions, and anything to do with sales-trying to make people buy things they don't want or need.


----------

